# My Website



## just x joey (Feb 1, 2007)

i haven't finished it, just getting started, but please critic my website. http://www.justxjoey.com


----------



## rabidzoomer (Feb 1, 2007)

for just starting your off to a great start. For the main page i would type in HTML for the text and add in pictures. All of the backgrounds are great combinations. Would you be able to e-mail me the host you use to build it??


----------



## just x joey (Feb 1, 2007)

uhhh i used photoshop and dreamweaver, and host it on my friends server and got the domain name from register.com.

i plan on putting CSS on the main content to format it nicely to match, and i will have galleries for the design and photo parts


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 1, 2007)

Personally I don't care for sites that require you to click a logo to get in. Might just be a persoanl pet peeve. Once you're in, the template is very retro looking like a 70s dress shirt or something. I also have to say that i don't like the fact that the page can't be maximized. Just food for thought.


----------



## just x joey (Feb 2, 2007)

any other thougths people?


----------



## c_mac (Feb 2, 2007)

one thing that i did with my website that i got complaints about and i see with yours is every link opens a new window. not a big deal but can get somewhat confusing. especially with your background. each window blends in with the one behind it...

thats just my opinion though. but i really like the look and the type is nice. good start!


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Feb 2, 2007)

My 2 cents.

1. I don't like the background much... it gives me a headache. When I click on a photographer's website, I want to see pictures, not psychedelic backgrounds.

2. I agree w/ Icon72 that people don't like to have to click an icon to get in... and they REALLY don't like having to turn off their pop-up blocker to get in. That's going to keep a large percentage of people away.

3. Depending on what your site is for... I don't like the Google ads on the bottom (they scream "Amateur!"). Even more than that, I don't like the fact that once I click inside, you actually _ask_ me to click on your ads. That's really unappealing... especially if you're actually trying to sell any of your work. Bottom line, it comes across as desperate to actually say "I need money!"

Good luck,

Jim


----------



## Lars Leber (Feb 2, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> 3. Depending on what your site is for... I don't like the Google ads on the bottom (they scream "Amateur!"). Even more than that, I don't like the fact that once I click inside, you actually _ask_ me to click on your ads. That's really unappealing... especially if you're actually trying to sell any of your work. Bottom line, it comes across as desperate to actually say "I need money!"


 
It is also against the program policies of AdSense and Google could disable his account for it.

***
May not encourage users to click the Google ads by using phrases such as "click the ads," "support us," "visit these links," or other similar language
***


----------



## just x joey (Feb 2, 2007)

crap lol


----------



## losttravelerfl (Feb 28, 2007)

I personally wouldn't worry about having google ads, lots of prof sites have them (including the one we're on right now).  Just depends on how you're using your site.  At some point I would do something about every link opening into a new window, though as most people find that very annoying.  It's definitely an eye catching site, though.


----------



## mr e (Feb 28, 2007)

Not a bad layout, I agree with those saying they don't like a welcome page, or that when I click the links they open in new windows, rather obnoxious personally.

I also don't like that the entire mini window you open up is composed entirely of images, I would say take some time and learn how to create a fluid website that only uses images when they need to be used.

The fluidity is probably the most important part, so screens of any resolution can display it proportionally, not having the pop ups comes next, and all those images just lead to longer load times, even on cable I have to wait and watch all your images load, then close the new pop up when I'm done.

Oh, the google ads don't bother me at all

Hope it helps some


----------

